# 活得活蹦乱跳



## NewAmerica

活蹦乱跳该怎么英译？"Much alive"? 

*************************
“这么说，他还活着？”
“不但活着，还活得活蹦乱跳呢。"


----------



## albert_laosong

alive and kicking?


----------



## Xinqi Zhu

活蹦乱跳是指活泼、欢乐，生气勃勃的样子。我觉得翻译到这个意思就可以，不用纠结于“活”。 我觉得可以用exuberant，joyful之类


----------



## Jack12345

Frisky: lively; playful. 
Having the meaning of your thread.


----------



## SuperXW

alive and kicking


----------



## SimonTsai

A: 'So, is he still alive?'
B: 'He not only survived, but is *alive and well*.'


----------



## Boyar

"他还活得活蹦乱跳？"
这个问题是可以接受的？


----------



## Jack12345

Boyar said:


> "他还活得活蹦乱跳？"
> 这个问题是可以接受的？


I think this is not a problem. Because there are several kinds of "alive". For example:
他受了很多苦，但他还活得活蹦乱跳。(活蹦乱跳 not only refers he is alive)
他有很多钱，但他活得很痛苦。
虽然他只剩下了希望，但他觉得活得很有价值。ect.


----------



## SimonTsai

Boyar said:


> 他还活得活蹦乱跳？


I am currently unable to think of a context in which I might ask that. Maybe others can come up with one.


----------



## Boyar

@Jack12345 : 谢谢你这么多的例子。

@SimonTsai (关于语境):

- 梅教授自己休息时间，积极为当地医务人员进行临床技术讲座。
- 梅教授？她还活得活蹦乱跳？
- 老干部要发挥余热,多做贡献.

这样可以吗?


----------



## SuperXW

Boyar said:


> - 梅教授自己休息时间，积极为当地医务人员进行临床技术讲座。
> - 梅教授？她还活得活蹦乱跳？
> - 老干部要发挥余热,多做贡献.
> 
> 这样可以吗?


- 梅教授？她还活蹦乱跳？
Sounds somewhat sarcastic or disrespectful, but it is grammatical and natural. It shows the speaker didn't expect that she could still be so energetic.

- 梅教授？她还*活得*活蹦乱跳？
Not good. doubling 活 only stresses the status that "she's alive, not dead", which is unnecessary and strange in your context.


----------



## Jack12345

Boyar said:


> 梅教授？她还活得活蹦乱跳？


It's not idiomatic . "活蹦乱跳" is not suitable to professor. It is always used as:
他看起来活蹦乱跳的，好像伤得并不严重。
他是个活蹦乱跳的孩子，淘气得很。
一群孩子在游乐场活蹦乱跳，四处奔跑，尽情玩耍。
This phrase always refers to children.


----------



## Boyar

SuperXW said:


> Sounds somewhat sarcastic or disrespectful





Jack12345 said:


> "活蹦乱跳" is not suitable to professor.



 谢谢警告！如果对方年纪比较大，我们就应该客气些。


----------



## Jack12345

Boisterous, has the meaning of 活蹦乱跳的.


----------



## Lamb67

Bouncing with energy


----------



## 2PieRad

NewAmerica said:


> 不但活着，还活得活蹦乱跳呢


Often, _alive _is paired with _thrive _(or _thriving) _in English because they rhyme.


----------

